# Hello Girls



## Don aka Alyssa (Feb 3, 2022)

I'm Don, in the process of becoming Alyssa, excited to be part of the group!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 3, 2022)

Welcome!

There are at least a couple of men who post on here from time to time.


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Feb 3, 2022)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!
> 
> There are at least a couple of men who post on here from time to time.


Thank you, sorry, Hello Girls and Guys.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 4, 2022)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

